
Saga of “Madman” Earl Muntz and cheap tube televisions - stmw
https://www.planetanalog.com/author.asp?section_id=3393&doc_id=564778&
======
stmw
"Earl was such a corporate spendthrift, that it was rumored that he would walk
up to engineers bench testing their circuits. After a little discussion
regarding the circuit and its various components, Earl would question the
engineers on whether or not certain components were truly needed. Earl always
carried around a pair of wire cutters, and would often pull them out or clip
one lead of a component whose usefulness he might doubt. If the circuit
continued to function, the engineer would be under the gun to truly
demonstrate the need for the clipped part."

